# Geschäftsaufgabe einiger Dialeranbieter



## OskarMaria (21 April 2005)

Das große Dialersterben beginnt - bevor die Gesetzesänderung zur Gestaltung des Einwahlfensters greift. Heute hat der Anbieter von *SMS-Stadt* das Handtuch geworfen und sein Programm eingestellt. 

Viel besser aber ist, dass die einschlägig bekannte Firma *Global Netcom* den Dialer ganz aus dem Angebot gestrichen hat. Nach eigenen Angaben waren die hohen Stornoquoten der Telekomfirmen letztlich dafür verantwortlich.

Und das ist das eigentlich Sensationelle! Denn die Verbraucher haben die hohen Kosten nicht mehr stillschweigend akzeptiert, nicht als teures Lehrgeld verbucht, sondern sind selbst aktiv geworden, haben die Telefonrechnungen um die Beträge gekürzt und haben sich verklagen lassen.

Bei Gericht wird dann gefragt, auf welchen Leistungen denn die Rechnungen basieren. Und da wir alle wissen, dass die Kunden eher reingelegt wurden, als dass sie echte Dienstleistungen bekommen haben, sind die Urteile eben eher negativ für die Dialerbetreiber ausgefallen.

Das Zahlungsmittel Dialer lohnt sich nicht mehr - und das ist gut so. 

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## DAY.DE (21 April 2005)

MP hat dafür gestern einen sehr schönen neuen Dialer mit neuen Features angekündigt. Also zu früh freuen würde ich mich nicht...

DAY


----------



## Teleton (21 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> MP hat dafür gestern einen sehr schönen neuen Dialer mit neuen Features angekündigt. Also zu früh freuen würde ich mich nicht...
> 
> DAY



Klar der wird neue Riesenumsätze in die Kasse spülen.
Ihr müsst nur fest die Augen schliessen, die Hacken Eurer roten Schuhe dreimal fest zusammenschlagen und es ganz doll wünschen. Dann klappts mit den 6% Umsatzrückgang.


----------



## DAY.DE (21 April 2005)

Na klar wird der super laufen. Immerhin kommen dann ja auch die ganzen USB-Modems dazu   

Aber hier zur Info:
http://cgi.e*ay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5188778329

DAY


----------



## dvill (21 April 2005)

Allgemein ist Aufbruchstimmung angesagt.

Die Ratten verlassen ein sinkendes Schiff.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (21 April 2005)

Vielleicht in Deutschland, aber die "Wilden Ösis" sind ja zum Glück etwas südlicher angesiedelt   

DAY


----------



## dvill (21 April 2005)

Wahrscheinlich boomt das Geschäft für die verbleibenden Anbieter wie verrückt. Der Kuchen muss ja weniger oft geteilt werden. Schon gut, wenn ein Anbieter garantiert stornofrei auszahlt.

Die Erfolgsgeschichte des Dialers zeigt sich auch an den regelmäßigen Prämienwettbewerben für Dialerwerber.

Am 3.10.04 hatte ich spekuliert, dass dieses Jahr Kugelschreiber der Hauptpreis sein könnten, nachdem früher nach einem Z4 als Hauptpreis im Folgejahr nur noch Ferienreisen zu gewinnen waren.

Es müsste ja bald für dieses Erfolgsjahr losgehen. Hat schon jemand was gehört?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (21 April 2005)

Ach ja, Danke für den Tipp wegen des Prämienwettbewerbs. Werde mal bei MP nachfragen   

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

MP will wohl diesmal ein Haus verlosen.

Kulli


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Mit Gittern an den Fenstern und  "Durchreiche" an den Türen... 

:rotfl:


----------



## dvill (22 April 2005)

Eine Bemerkung am Rande:

Ein Anbieter registriert fleissig Dialer nach den neuen Vorgaben unter dem vielsagenden Namen "final.exe".

Da hat Freud richtig hingelangt. Wahrscheinlich eine Vorahnung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 April 2005)

Die aufgescheuchten Hühner diskutieren recht unterhaltsam. Einige beschäftigen sich ansatzweise schon mal mit der Erkenntnis, dass angesichts der hohen Preise zukünftig möglicherweise qualitativ ansprechender Content nötig sein könnte, um weiter Einwahlen zu erzielen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

Interessant, interessant, die HIntergründe der GN-Geschichte, zumindest das, was es öffentlich zu lesen gibt...
Vielleicht (aber nur vielleicht) merken ja einige, was vielleicht (aber nur vielleicht) noch so alles im "Dialerproblem" verborgen ist. Ich hab mich ja immer gewundert, wie man ohne registrierte Dialer webmaster auszahlen kann. Das geht nur bis zum Punkt X (Und der MUSSTE vor dem 17.6. liegen).
Eine Frage bleibt: Die GN-Dialer sind ja noch aktiv, warum? Ich ahne die Antwort, will sie aber nicht glauben - ist auch nicht mein Problem, wenn...
... ich bin gespannt 
(die beiden - laut hashwert identischen! - dialer laufen auch nicht auf GN, sondern (und zwar zurecht, wie MD im DC betont!) auf...  eine Schweizer Adresse 
Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nicht. Hihihi.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

P.S.: Ich hatte hier zeitweise einen Beitrag drin mit einem link zu "gulli" (zum GN-Dialer-Auszug). Den habe ich aber wieder raus genommen... Übrigens ist gulli-Domaininhaber fliks unter den Bietern für das Programm von headix (das teilweise aktuell auf GN-Dialer verlinkt, wieder auf den schon ben geposteten:


> Version: 7.0.0.25
> Hashwert: CF5B3355386F95CC6E0138D3504FB4E9534A602A
> Ruf-Nr: 090090001530   Zugang nur aus dem deutschen Festnetz
> Dateiname: gn.exe
> Inhalteanbieter: 	Media Consulting Group AG


Headix war (nicht nur aber auch) mir im Zusammenhang mit GN u.a. hier mal unangenehm aufgefallen ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7393

Ersatz für gulli:
http://www.intern.de/news/6666.html


----------



## OskarMaria (22 April 2005)

Hehe - die drei Gulli, Consiliere & Hyro haben vor einigen Jahren ziemlich eng zusammen gebastelt. Gulli hat den Anarcho gespielt, der mit seinem Forum den Weg in den Internet-Untergrund zeigt. Dabei hat er viele Domains mit Dialern gepflastert. 

Hyro & Consiliere haben die dazugehörigen Partnerprogramme geliefert, die Gulli dann auf seinen Seiten angeboten hat. Ich hatte den Spaß das Trio etwas in Bewegung zu bringen.

OM


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2005)

Totalausverkauf 

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZheadixQ2dgmbh


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

und die "internationale" Dialerprominenz bietet mit... von Dortmund über Pasing bis nach Italien - und Gulli natürlich auch. Richtungsverwirrte Nager oder doch kein sinkendes Schiff?
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=5188778329


----------



## DNA2 (25 April 2005)

:vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (25 April 2005)

Ja sind wirklich fast alle bei der Aukion dabei - nur nicht die beiden Ösis, die wissen schon warum   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2005)

Der Höchstbietende hat erst neulich ein Dialerprojekt gekauft:
beautyt*.at


> Die Umsätze sind dementsprechend eingefallen.
> Im Januar konnten wir bisher 6 Einwahlen erzielen ( Stand: 26.1.05 ),
> welche einen Umsatz von 84,53€ gebracht haben, sowie eine Provision für uns
> von 16,91€ ( alles Netto Beträge ).


die Statistik zu diesem Projekt stand auf einer seite von Herrn J*F*, die domain gehört aktuell Al*M* aus Bergisch-Gladbach, Moderator bei dial**.a*

ich denke, J*F* (dial**st**t) war der Verkäufer und Al*M* der Käufer und aktuelle Höchstbietende für Kopfix.
Bei der Bonuspoweraktion gewann er das letzte Radio 
interessant für Leute, die sich mit dem Dialerbiz 2001 auskennen *lol*:
google ["Ale*** M*******" w3scan]:


> Anbieter Ale*** M*******, Bergisch-Gladbach / Erotik-Web-M******** GmbH     Deutschland 3. Quartal 2001 (...) 28 Werbungstreibende (...)
> Sun Telecom S.L., Palma de Mallorca, SPAIN
> M*G*, Jyllinge, DENMARK
> W*& P* OHG, Schleswig
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

Doller M* versucht im DC Erklärungen, warum es noch GN-Dialer gibt 


> warum solte er nicht aktiv sein er wird ja nur nicht mehr für WM oder PP Betreiber angeboten oder ausbezahlt von einer abschaltung war nie die rede. Ich denke das der Umsatz zur Stornotilgung dient wissen tu ich es aber nicht


 Ich denke dass das dann ne ziemlich große Sauerei wäre für alle webmaster, die GN nutzen? Und nach wie vor: wenn es keine großen Klagen gibt, muss es dafür eine Erklärung geben...


----------



## Teleton (26 April 2005)

Nach Eurer Logik müsste es  doch ausreichen wenn irgendwo in den Verträgen (z.B. links unten ?) klitzeklein grau auf hellgrau ein Hinweis steht "Wenn wir nicht wollen zahlen wir nicht aus" .

Meinst Du echt hier ist der richtige Ort sich über die Nichtauszahlung der Beute zu beklagen?


----------



## DAY.DE (26 April 2005)

Nein das ist hier nicht der geeignete Ort sich zu beklagen. Ich habe das hier nur gepostet, weil Aka-Aka darüber angefangen hat zu erzählen.  Ist aber vielleicht auch interessant für Euch zu sehen, daß nicht alle Dialer-Projektbetreiber unter einem Dialer-Mafia-Hut stecken und nicht alle Dialer-Projektbetreiber alles für gut heisen was andere so machen.

DAY


----------



## Teleton (26 April 2005)

Wenn sie "Deine" Einwahlen vergüten würden, würdest Du Dich doch nicht beschweren,oder.
Fassen wir zusammen:  Dialer-Projektbetreiber stecken dann nicht mehr unter einem Hut  wenn sie sich um Geld streiten.


----------



## DAY.DE (26 April 2005)

Hyro, 1md und Synd. zählen nicht zu meinen Freundeskreis.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bis jetzt weder von Global-Netcom noch vom Projektinhaber von pir*.de informiert worden daß es das PP nicht mehr für Webmaster gibt und das das Geld für März und April nicht ausbezahlt wird.


 Na da siehste mal, peep peep, wie lieb die Dich haben, peep peep...
MD's Ausführungen werden konkreter:


> und außerdem wurde es nicht gestoppt, mit den Umsätzen werden die Stornos beglichen. Für einen WM mag das gleich ausehen, denn in beiden Fällen kommt kein Geld  - es sind aber 2 gänzlich unterschiedliche Dinge


 Das geht in die Richtung meiner Vermutungen, eigentlich fehlt aber noch eine Insolvenz, dass es Sinn macht... Oder ich hab 'nen Denkfehler... (...ist nun der 1530 regtp-konform oder nicht?)
P.S.: Ich will hier jetzt nicht dauernd aus dem DC rübertragen, aber dort läuft gerade eine interessante Diskussion, naja, nicht Diskussion... eigentlich werden ja nur die richtigen Fragen gestellt, ohne dass Antworten kämen. Wo ist eigentlich der GN-Vertreter im Forum hier?


----------



## sascha (26 April 2005)

> Wo ist eigentlich der GN-Vertreter im Forum hier?



Der postet doch nicht mehr, weil hier immer so böse Fragen gestellt werden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wo ist eigentlich der GN-Vertreter im Forum hier?
> 
> 
> Der postet doch nicht mehr, weil hier immer so böse Fragen gestellt werden...


Echt wahr? Oder ist das ein verspäteter Aprilscherz?
In diesem Zusammenhang gerne zu zitieren:


> Die bösen mussten sich ein anderes Betätigungsfeld suchen - die guten sind geblieben.


 Zeitlos richtig!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Hyro, 1md und Synd. habe ich auch schon geklagt ...


Was heißt da geklagt, Du hast Sie angezeigt! Und, was ist daraus geworden? Hat sich die Investition in die Patent- und Markenrechtsanwälte gelohnt? Oder war das gar nur ein Schuß in den Ofen eines gekränkten, beleidigten und ungeliebten (piep, piep, ...) Projetbetreuers aus Wien?


----------



## DAY.DE (26 April 2005)

Ob sich das lohnt, wird sich noch weisen...

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

[Spekualtion on]


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob sich das lohnt, wird sich noch weisen...


Tja, das wird es wohl. Gucke mal einstweilen in deutsche Gesetze, auf Grund der stabilen Rechthilfe zwischen A und D könnte da mehr als nur eine "Weisung" bei rausspringen.
[/Spekulation off]

_Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus!_


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

[offtopic]
Der erotische Grashüpfer hat in seinem letzten posting im dc-thread im aktuellen Krähenthread einen netten link gepostet zu einer "sch*combo". Ich empfehle mal, das hier anzukucken:
h**p://www.schum*.com/archiv.php



> Global Netcom, oft als als Buhmann für die offensichtlich falsche Telefonrechnung gesehen, gab der Sch* Combo den Auftrag für ein neues Corporate Design. Mittelmäßige Payment Solution Business Sites gibt es schon genug. Wieso eigentlich nicht auffallen? Ein wenig überspitzt positioniert sich Global Netcom, anders als der Einheitsbrei der Branche. Kreativ, gewagt und provokant.


[/offtopic]


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

Noch was eher Sachliches... Auch die Intelligenztest-Dialer (iqt-1) laufen anscheinend noch. Inhalteanbieter des von einer tv-domain ohne whois aus erreichbaren Dialers ist neuerdings die schweizerische Ersatz-GN-exe-Firma, der Dialer ist wie gehabt der 090090001530 mit dem hash aller gn-Dialer.
Ein Blick in die traurige Vergangenheit der Geschäftsführerszeit des Herrn S* offenbart  interessante Dinge , zumal man auf die Intelligenztest-Seite über eine seltsame e-mediagate der Dialerherstellerfamilie kommt und ein Name, der im Zusammenhang mit der schweizerischen MCG auftauchte neulich bei der EWT als Mitglied der Grasbrunner Großfamilie genannt wurde...
Naja. Stellen sich nun einige Fragen: Ist M*P* einer der GN-Kunden, die noch verdienen dürfen? Hat M*P* wichtigere Dinge zu tun als zu MP zu wechseln? Oder wie genau ist denn nun die Beziehung zwischen der MCG in der Schweiz, GN, M*P*??? Ist M*P* ein Tarnmantel GN's - oder GN ein Tarnmantel M*P*'s? 

Es gibt noch Rätsel am Sterbebett der Dialer...


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2005)

Der Hea***-Krempel geht in eine zweite Runde bei Ebay.


> Hi,
> Da der Höchstbieter wohl nen Fake war hier noch einmal die Auktion, nur 3 Tage.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=5195612006
> ...




Das wird spannend, beim ersten mal hatten doch etliche Gewerbetreibende aufgeschrieen wie billig das Paket weggegangen sei. Hier ist die Gelegenheit zu beweisen obs Ernst gemeint war und der Dialer noch Chancen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden


 ?


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2005)

Sorry hier nochmal der vollständige Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5195612006


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Oder > HIER<.


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2005)

Man kündigt an die Auktion vorzeitig zu beenden.



> Wir haben nen Käufer der es ohne Ebay wohl übernehmen wird.
> Heute Abend wird die Auktion in Ebay wohl gestrichen.


http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=e8084915e2e6c75995b3c204489d5a78&postid=14764#post14764

Ob da auch einer der nachfolgenden Gründe vorliegt ?



> Die vorzeitige Beendigung eines Angebotes ist auf dem Online-Marktplatz eBay nur ausnahmsweise möglich ...  Voraussetzung ist
> 
> Bei Einstellen des Artikels hat sich der Anbieter bezüglich der Beschaffenheit geirrt.
> oder
> ...



Kann Probleme geben:
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040200.htm


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Man kündigt an die Auktion vorzeitig zu beenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, diese Information mit eBay zu teilen? Das dürfte die wirklich brennend heiß interessieren
Da es in diesem Fall um deren Geld geht und nicht um lästige Verbraucherrechte, glaube ich sogar an eine positive Resonanz seitens eBay.



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ob da auch einer der nachfolgenden Gründe vorliegt ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klarer Fall: Der Nachbarshund hat Quellcode und Backup gefressen. :rotfl: 


			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Probleme geben:
> http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040200.htm


Wäre wünschenswert. Gib dir doch einen Ruck und eBay einen Tip.

MfG
L.


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2005)

Erstmal schauen ob die Auktion tatsächlich vorzeitig beendet wird.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Man kündigt an die Auktion vorzeitig zu beenden.
> 
> Ob da auch einer der nachfolgenden Gründe vorliegt ?
> 
> ...


...oder "_steht zum Verkauf nicht mehr zur Verfügung_". Diese Option erscheint unter den anderen, wenn man ein Angebot zurück nimmt. Die eBay-Gebühren für die Einstellung des Artikel verbleiben jedoch, so dass eBay eigentlich nicht geschädigt wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die eBay-Gebühren für die Einstellung des Artikel verbleiben jedoch, so dass eBay eigentlich nicht geschädigt wird.


Das ist zu kurz gedacht. eBay erleidet auch einen Vertrauensschaden, der nicht in Geld zu bemessen ist, wenn Angebot plötzlich wieder verschwinden. eBay wird dadurch unzuverlässig. Wenn die Kunden aber diesen Eindruck gewonnen haben, dann werden sie eBay nicht mehr nutzen. Dann hat eBay einen großen Schaden, weil die Geschäftsidee beschädigt wurde.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zu kurz gedacht. eBay erleidet auch einen Vertrauensschaden, der nicht in Geld zu bemessen ist, wenn Angebot plötzlich wieder verschwinden. eBay wird dadurch unzuverlässig.


Kurz ja - aber bestimmt nicht zu kurz. Der Ruf von eBay ist bereits hirnreichend beschädigt, wenn man sich einzelne Problemfälle aus der Nähe betrachtet. Aber anscheinend sind das für eBay alles nur Peanuts, da die Expansion und die Akzeptanz der Handelsplattform unproportional steigen.
Betrachten wir uns doch mal allein die Abteilung für Missbrauch von eBay Deutschland, in Dreilinden bei Potsdam (Law Enforcement Team) - hier ist man nur innert 40 Tagen in der Lage, Auskünfte an begehrende Institutionen zu erteilen; die Realität ist jedoch noch düsterer - hier bekennt man sich bereits dazu, frühestens in acht Wochen zu antworten und verliert manchmal sogar generell den Überblick. Deutsche IP-Adressen für deutsche Auktionen müssen von eBay-Deutschland aus z. B. erst aufwendig in den USA erfragt werden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist auch für eBay "_der Spatz in der Hand besser als die Taube auf dem Dach_". Allein als Werbeplattform missbraucht zu werden (bei vorzeitig beendeten Auktionen), ist für eBay sicher schon mehr als den Aufwand wert - eBay kümmert sich dabei einen Kehricht um Befindlich- oder evtl. gegebene eigene rechtliche Möglichkeiten. Außnahmen bestätigen jedoch nicht die Regel.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

Der nächste, bitte...???
Während man rezept*.de inzwischen auf ein "neuartiges Abrechnungssystem" umgestellt hat, ist es wohl nicht mehr rentabel, oder wie? 50 cents pro Rezept, wo man früher 2 Euro pro min oder evtl. gar dropcharge genommen hat? 
Wie auch auf anderen Seiten, ganz fix?
Wird das andere Zeugs auch verkauft? Wo das Vergrößern einer Grußkarte so aussieht wie im Anhang? Wo Schönheitstipps der Steuerbeschönigung oder sonstwas wegen biliteral aus UK und Deutschland kommen?


----------

